# GarageBand app for iPad!



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Apple just released GarageBand for iPad. 5 bucks. Its pretty fun, with a whole bunch of touch instruments, as well as 8 track recording. The cool thing is that you can plug in instruments (1/4 jack or xlr) and record right into the iPad. That requires a cable (Apogee Jam - 100 bucks). Totally awesome. I installed it yesterday. Ordering the cable today.


----------

